# shim as required



## cabojor

Hola! Necesito traducir el siguiente término, se encuentra en esta frase:

SHIM AS REQD (EACH)

Creo que Reqd se refiere a required or requested.

Could anyone help?? Thanks


----------



## Gatamariposa

Where is this from? Can you give a context please,

Ta muchly,

Gatamariposa


----------



## Brioche

shim as required.

a shim is a thin strip of metal, wood, or similar, for filling in, or for bringing one part in line with another.

shim (as a verb) = to fill out or bring into line by using a shim or shims.


----------



## cabojor

This is for a car parts catalogue. The problem is it doesn't come in a context, I just get the terms for translation into Spanish. Sorry.


----------



## sayuri2005

Hi,I have a text to translate with the word "shim":

*Cylinder liner shim:* this shim is set on the bottom of the cylinder liner. At the time of replacing a cylinder liner, also replace the shim.

The text belongs to a manual of compressors.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Edwin

cabojor said:
			
		

> Hola! Necesito traducir el siguiente término, se encuentra en esta frase:
> 
> SHIM AS REQD (EACH)
> 
> Creo que Reqd se refiere a required or requested.
> 
> Could anyone help?? Thanks



Anteriormente Evavigil escribió:



			
				EVAVIGIL said:
			
		

> "Shim" es calce, o calzo.



Entonces creo que SHIM AS REQD (EACH) quizás sea "calcen (cada uno) como necesario"


----------



## alehtse

Hola, yo tengo que traducir *shim *en la siguiente frase:

"Place shim(s), on top of the inboard bearing until the height is flush with
the bottom of the inboard snap ring groove"

¿alguien sabe como podría traducirse?.


----------



## Henrik Larsson

alehtse said:


> Hola, yo tengo que traducir *shim *en la siguiente frase:
> 
> "Place shim(s), on top of the inboard bearing until the height is flush with
> the bottom of the inboard snap ring groove"
> 
> ¿alguien sabe como podría traducirse?.



Trozo puntiagudo de metal o madera.


----------



## frida-nc

Hola todos:
Transferido a Specialized Terminology.
He encontrado en otros hilos los términos _espesor, suplemento, _y _laminilla._ 
El verbo es _calzar,_ como han dicho arriba.
Espero que te ayude la información.
Saludos.


----------



## rodelu2

"Colocar laminillas sobre el cojinete interior hasta que esté a la misma altura que el surco de alojamiento del anillo interior de retención" (o "...el anillo de retención interior"). Es un procedimiento habitual de ensamblado. Una alternativa a laminillas sería "anillos (o arandelas) espaciadores/as" ya que se trata de un cojinete circular.


----------



## alehtse

Muchas gracias, me ha servido mucho.


----------



## chilepoblano

Shim = Cuña


----------



## rodelu2

chilepoblano said:


> Shim = Cuña


Un shim es siempre paralelo, una cuña (wedge) es ahusada. *NO* son la misma cosa.


----------



## chilepoblano

Shim (spacer): a thin and often tapered or *wedged* piece of material


----------



## clipper

En motores de combustión interna el uso más comun del "shim" es en el reglaje de las válvulas. Imagino que eso era el contexto dela primera consulta, y en este caso se llaman "pastillas" en castellano.

No creo que el verbo calzar es el aproriado en este contexto así que la traducción de la frase original del tema sería:

Insertar pastillas según necesidad.

(solo 5 años demasiado tarde...)


----------



## NAPA Guy

Saludos, 

Lo que buscas es "espaciador", de acuerdo del estandard de la industria automotriz.


----------



## Rebondigo

Si, es "arandela de ajuste".

Saludos


----------

